# Pop Pop Boats



## justinthesteampunk11 (Jun 19, 2013)

Does anyone have a pop pop boat plan that can be made from the body of a can?


----------



## steam58 (Jun 19, 2013)

here a link to the one i found and builded http://www.nmia.com/~vrbass/pop-pop/buildpop1.htm


----------



## AussieJimG (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes, I build one of those (can't find the photo though) and it worked a treat.

Jim


----------



## chipenter (Jun 20, 2013)

There was one in M E 1978 by Bill Burkenshaw , sent a pm .


----------



## gus (Jun 20, 2013)

The Pop Pop Boat was my very first poor boy' s boat and cost me a fortune to buy-------S$0.80 60 years ago.I wrecked it while trying to make it run faster by adding more heat. The mini pop
boiler fell off and I spent days,weeks and months trying to gum it back.  Potential Boat Repair/Builder and HMEM Engineer.
It was made in Japan. Japanese quality in 1952 was that bad.


----------



## AussieJimG (Jun 20, 2013)

Everywhere I have worked, the lunch room at some time has exploded in heated discussion about how the pop-pop boat works. This usually resulted in blokes making boats to prove a point and running them in the sink (or in one case, a kiddies wading pool).

The most satisfactory answer I have found has been given by the late Peter Payne who took out several US patents on variations of the pop-pop boat engine. A good description of the pop-pop boat and an excellent bibliography that includes Peter's work is given here: http://www.nmia.com/~vrbass/pop-pop/

Perhaps we will see an explosion of pop-pop boats in this forum.

Jim


----------



## Speedy (Jun 26, 2013)

that link was my first boat, was very young when I built it for grade school. 
all the teachers were impressed  good memories.


----------

